# Input on Brimstone's park in TN



## Hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

Thinking about heading out there in April. I wanted to see if anybody has ever been there before and what you thought about the experience. What are some of the highlights of the place, any cons? How does it stack up against Hatfield Mccoys in WV and are the trails and terrain real similar overall?


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

Hulksmash said:


> Thinking about heading out there in April. I wanted to see if anybody has ever been there before and what you thought about the experience. What are some of the highlights of the place, any cons? How does it stack up against Hatfield Mccoys in WV and are the trails and terrain real similar overall?


I live 45 min from there. Me personally dont care for it. Its expensive to ride almost 30 dollars for a day pass. Royal blue is better hands down and a day pass is like 10 dollars. Royal blue has over 600 miles of trail everything from mild to wild and some decent mud pits too.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

We went a few years back. People were freaking out over my 31" laws. They kept asking "what kinda tires are those?" Everyone up there had 27" trail tires or smaller. The creeks were filled with big rocks . Like basketball sized, not sand like ours in MS. Not so fun on a lifted brute with huge tires. Lol. We had a good time though. Stoney mountain trails and plenty enough to get lost.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mudcon is the man to talk to about it. YouTube him, he's got 100's of videos.


----------



## team_mudnut (Mar 6, 2013)

2010Bruterider said:


> We went a few years back. People were freaking out over my 31" laws. They kept asking "what kinda tires are those?" Everyone up there had 27" trail tires or smaller. The creeks were filled with big rocks . Like basketball sized, not sand like ours in MS. Not so fun on a lifted brute with huge tires. Lol. We had a good time though. Stoney mountain trails and plenty enough to get lost.


Yeah we for sure have the rocks up here. I say you were getting funny looks running 31's up here lol. People look at me like im crazy when they see my snorkels.


----------



## Hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

Gonna research that Royal Blue place mentioned as well as some of the Mudcon videos on the tube.


----------

